# Knock Sensor



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

So, on an update, I bought the AllDataDIY book for the car and found the Knock sensor (back of the engine block, behind the starter more or less.) Without removing it, the sensor looks good and clean.. I will go ahead and pull/replace it but I am betting its not the source of my problem. Any thoughts on other things that could throw that P0324 code?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Saintkeiran said:


> So, on an update, I bought the AllDataDIY book for the car and found the Knock sensor (back of the engine block, behind the starter more or less.) Without removing it, the sensor looks good and clean.. I will go ahead and pull/replace it but I am betting its not the source of my problem. Any thoughts on other things that could throw that P0324 code?


So I assume you have a turbo. Do you use premium fuel?
Have you checked the plugs?


Potential causes for this code to set are: 

Defective knock sensor/s 
Internal engine malfunction 
Ignition misfire/s 
Contaminated or substandard fuel 
Defective knock sensor control wiring and/or connectors 
Bad PCM or a 
PCM programing error
Read more at: P0324 Knock Control System Error


----------



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

Yep, it's the turbo model. Actually, I thought all of the 1.4 were turbo models, but I guess that's not always the case? 

I had just refueled the car a couple of hours earlier, so it might be bad fuel. Not a lot, just a few gallons. It would be about right time wise for the new fuel to reach the engine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Saintkeiran said:


> Yep, it's the turbo model. Actually, I thought all of the 1.4 were turbo models, but I guess that's not always the case?
> 
> I had just refueled the car a couple of hours earlier, so it might be bad fuel. Not a lot, just a few gallons. It would be about right time wise for the new fuel to reach the engine.


All 1.4 Cruzes are turbo. All Gen 2 Cruzes are turbo.

The knock sensors are somewhat of a common issue with the Gen 2 Cruze. Replacing it usually takes care of the code.

Make sure you're not running 87 oct; the constant need to fight off knock from low octane fuel can also trigger false knock sensor codes. The 1.4T should run 89-93 octane - it provides lots better response, and reduces the likelihood of piston damage from low speed preignition.


----------



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

Thank you, I'm glad to know its a common issue on these cars. This is the first time since I bought the car that it has thrown an error code of any kind. Otherwise, the only things I have had to do is replace the factory tires at 22k and the USB port in the center console.


----------



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

So, it is still throwing the same code after changing the knock sensor. For future reference to anyone changing the knock sensor. Unless you have a way to lift the car, the easiest way to change the sensor is to completely remove the air intake; this will give you space to get your hands into the bay behind the block and access the sensor. Its still tight, and hard to reach, but it is doable.


----------



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

This is the knock sensor that I removed. It looks mostly fine, though it has some tarnish on the edges but I can't imagine this was enough to keep it from working.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Any weird noises coming from the motor or cam driven vacuum pump?


----------



## Saintkeiran (Oct 7, 2020)

At first I thought so - seemed like there was a slightly sick sounding whine- , but now it sounds fine. I was on my way to AutoZone to use their scanner to check for any change in the codes. Got in the car and the code cleared out. The car is driving appreciably better than it had the last few months.


----------



## QuickN2 (9 mo ago)

Saintkeiran said:


> So, it is still throwing the same code after changing the knock sensor. For future reference to anyone changing the knock sensor. Unless you have a way to lift the car, the easiest way to change the sensor is to completely remove the air intake; this will give you space to get your hands into the bay behind the block and access the sensor. Its still tight, and hard to reach, but it is doable.


Did you find out why the code is getting thrown still after replacing the knock sensor? Is it the 87 octane?


----------

